# BTU /hour/sq. ft.



## mpmerlo

Es un texto que habla de la resistencia térmica de los materiales de construcción. El contexto es el siguiente: 
The thermal resistance (R) is the unit of resistance to heat flow, expressed as the temperature difference required to cause heat to flow through a building material at the rate of one heat unit per hour  (in US. practice , *Btu/hour/sq.ft*) 
Como se puede traducir al español?
Gracias!


----------



## ordira

BTU = British thermal unit (unidad térmica británica).
sq. ft = pie cuadrado


----------



## mpmerlo

Thank you! so, should I tranlaste it like this?: 
1 unidad británica/por hora/por pie cuadrado


----------



## ordira

Siempre lo dejan BTU, podrías poner algúna nota aclaratoria explicando qué es.


----------



## cirrus

A mi me parece mejor traducirlo a medidas métricas concretamente kw/ hora. Hay varios sitios de conversión de medidas métricas a imperiales y vice versa.


----------



## mpmerlo

Thank you guys! Creo que voy a poner la conversión. Saben de algún sitio bueno?


----------



## a lo loco

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTU


----------



## phil_66

Esta unidad ya hace que  no se emplea en Reino Unido siendo el m³ la unidad actual. Lo sé porque vivo en Inglaterra.


----------



## Benzene

phil_66 said:


> Esta unidad ya hace que  no se emplea en Reino Unido siendo el m³ la unidad actual. Lo sé porque vivo en Inglaterra.


_Perdona, pero dado que la BTU es una unidad térmica ¿cómo se puede expresar con la unidad de volumen (m³)?_

1 BTU = 252 cal
1 BTU = 1055 kJ
_Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## phil_66

Benzene said:


> _Perdona, pero dado que la BTU es una unidad térmica ¿cómo se puede expresar con la unidad de volumen (m³)?_
> 
> 1 BTU = 252 cal
> 1 BTU = 1055 kJ
> _Bye,
> *Benzene*_


NI puñetera idea. Lo único que sé es que poca gente sabe lo que es y que el m³ ya es la unidad que se emplea hoy en día.


----------



## Mastoc

BTU y m3 son dos unidades diferentes, una expresa cantidad de calor y la otra volumen.
Se relacionan entre sí, por ejemplo, cuando se dice que 1 m3 de determinado gas puede proveer X BTU al ser quemado.
La confusión puede originarse en que a veces se dice que 1 m3 equivale a X BTU.


----------



## Kaoss

Benzene said:


> _Perdona, pero dado que la BTU es una unidad térmica ¿cómo se puede expresar con la unidad de volumen (m³)?_
> 
> 1 BTU = 252 cal
> 1 BTU = 1055 kJ
> _Bye,
> *Benzene*_


A veces se habla de metros cúbicos de gas natural equivalentes. O sea del número de metros cúbicos de gas natural tipo en unas condiciones estándar que habría que quemar para generar una BTU de calor.


----------



## phil_66

Kaoss said:


> A veces se habla de metros cúbicos de gas natural equivalentes. O sea del número de metros cúbicos de gas natural tipo en unas condiciones estándar que habría que quemar para generar una BTU de calor.


NI siquiera eso lo saben los ingleses puesto que ya no se emplea. Aquí en Reino Unido en la factura sólo pone los m³.


----------



## Kaoss

phil_66 said:


> NI siquiera eso lo saben los ingleses puesto que ya no se emplea. Aquí en Reino Unido en la factura sólo pone los m³.


Igual que en españa. El contador de gas mide m3 y es lo que se factura. Luego, si miras la letra pequeña de la factura hay una serie de correcciones en función de la composición del gas y más cosas...


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Entiendo lo de poner m3 como unidad de energía por cuestiones comerciales, sin embargo ni soñando lo pondría en una traducción técnica, salvo que sea imprescindible hacerlo por contexto y siempre y cuando quede MUY bien explicitadas las condiciones en que se hace la equivalencia. Por ejemplo, en Argentina el m3 de gas natural se normaliza a 9300 kcal/m3.
Personalmente usaría unidades del Sistema Internacional haciendo las conversiones pertinentes, y a lo sumo expresando su equivalencia, a modo de aclaración, en otras unidades.


----------



## Benzene

Hakuna Matata said:


> Entiendo lo de poner m3 como unidad de energía por cuestiones comerciales, sin embargo ni soñando lo pondría en una traducción técnica, salvo que sea imprescindible hacerlo por contexto y siempre y cuando quede MUY bien explicitadas las condiciones en que se hace la equivalencia. Por ejemplo, en Argentina el m3 de gas natural se normaliza a 9300 kcal/m3.
> Personalmente usaría unidades del Sistema Internacional haciendo las conversiones pertinentes, y a lo sumo expresando su equivalencia, a modo de aclaración, en otras unidades.



_Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------

